# Corn Snake Viv Temp Help



## corncake (2 mo ago)

I'm having an issue where the enclosure isn't getting hot enough. I'm only using a heat mat at the moment as the snake is less than 6 months old and it worked fine before, but now that its gotten colder outside, the hot side only gets to about 25-26C. The cold side is around 18 or so sometimes even 16. I was wondering if it would be wise to use a heat bulb to heat the hot side to around 30C and place a heat mat on the cold side to have it around 24C. 

Would the gradient between the hot and cold side be enough for the snake to be comfortable. 

I'm going to be upgrading to a bigger viv in a couple of weeks and will be using a heat lamp for that also, and I'm wondering if that would also be sufficient. 

I don't have experience with snakes so any help would be appreciated. I just want my snake to be happy and comfortable.


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

So accurate and useful advice can be given. please post:

photos of the viv, and a description of it (dimensions, etc)
details about size/wattage of heat pad, 
explanation of how you're measuring temps
ambient (room) temps
details about the bigger future viv


----------



## corncake (2 mo ago)

It's a large plastic storage box with ventilation holes drilled in. I know it's not ideal but it's only for the time being

The heat mat is 10x11" at 16 Watts. I've gotten myself a laser thermometer so using that to measure the temps. I'm measuring the temperature of the top of the substrate and the spot my snake likes to hang out. My room I would say is anywhere from 15-18C at the moment.

The upgrade is the Terapod 3" viv. 36″(L) 14.57″(D) 15.75″(H).

I hope that helps.


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

The simplest and most effective option is to raise the temperature in the room up to where it used to be, until you get the new viv set up and dialed in. Ideally, you'd get that new viv immediately. 

The heat lamp on the plastic box could work. You would need another thermostat channel to run the heat lamp (it can't be on the same thermostat probe as the heat mat), and to modify the plastic box to accommodate the heat lamp safely (cut out on the top, screened very securely, with a secure way to mount the probe so that the snake won't move it). None of that is particularly simple, though, and has a lot of points of potential failure. 

Another option would be to run the snake cool -- that is, the temps that it is at now -- for a couple (two? that's how I use 'a couple') weeks and stop feeding it during that time. Perhaps not the best choice for a younger snake, but it is an option. 

I don't keep corns -- I'm extrapolating from various milksnakes and kingsnakes I'm familiar with -- so maybe experienced corn snake keepers have better advice.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

I would aim for 28-30c during the day for hot end. Cool end 22-25c.
Nighttime I use no heat at all. 
During the day, I use a mercury vapour uva/uvb bulb (I'll need to check wattage). It's on for 14hrs a day during lighter months and 12hrs a day now. 
Minimum vivarium size for an adult corn is 3ft x 2ft x 2ft. 

I wouldn't recommend cooling, especially such a young corn. They're hardy snakes, but you don't want to risk upsetting their feeding routine or you may have issues getting it feeding well again. 

Having kept corns for over 25yrs, I can say they are hardy buggers.


----------



## Spades (3 mo ago)

Using a heat lamp or any kind of overhead heat in a plastic tote is often a fair bit of hassle, but it's doable. It will certainly help with ambient temps. Alternatively you can heat the room he's in a little more and it should bump it up to a minimum of around 28C. Unfortunately low ambient temps are the trappings of heat mats as they just don't warm the air enough when the room cools down.

Heat lamps do heat the air sufficiently, as long as you use the right wattage for your enclosure and in relation to how cold your house gets. It's much easier to install them into a vivarium and will do fine once you have it.


----------

